# Biete "Werbt einen Freund" fürs Powerleveln. In nur wenigen Stunden Level 100! Horde / BLACKROCK



## Hackmaul (24. August 2016)

Hallo Leute 

ich biete euch an euch von mir anwerben zu lassen.

Derzeit gibt es ein schönes Legion Event (die Invasion) in dem man schon ohne gewerbten Freund extrem schnell leveln kann.

Wenn Ihr mehrere Charaktere innerhalb von kürzester Zeit auf 100 haben wollt, dann schreibt mich doch einfach an.

 

Server: Blackrock
Fraktion: Horde

Ich bin extrem zuverlässig, habe die nächsten 4 Wochen Urlaub und bin deswegen fast 24/7 online 
Außerdem habe ich Erfahrung seit WoW Classic.

 

Ich freue mich auf euch!

 

Battlenet-Tag: "BassInstinct#2985"


----------

